# Laptop Kaufberatung



## iPol0nski (23. Februar 2015)

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Multimedia/Office Notebook für maximal 450€. Es sollte zum Surfen usw. Reichen. Wichtig ist mir aber das er einem Intel core i3 oder besser sogar einen i5 hat und eine nvidia Grafikkarte. Also keine intel hd 4000 oder so.
Es sollten zudem mindestens 4Gb ram verbaut sein! Als Betriebsystem sollte win 8 oder 8.1 installiert sein. Die Hdd muss nicht besonders groß sein, da ich alle großen Daten ohnehin auf einer externen Platte habe. Es sollte nicht sooo riesig sein.

Ich danke schonmal im vorraus für eure Vorschläge!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2015)

Warum muss es ein Nvidia-Chip sein, wenn es gar nicht um Games geht? Wenn das sein "muss", dann gibt es da eh nicht so viele zur Wahl. mit nem core i5 gar keines, mit nem core i3 auch nur ganz wenige. 

zB das hier ASUS X555LD-XX283H schwarz (90NB0622-M04170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder ASUS F555LD-XX625H schwarz (90NB0621-M10110) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  (gibt es auch in Rot) oder  Lenovo Z50-70 schwarz, Core i3-4030U, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD (59428675) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  wobei das Lenovo FullHD hat, die beiden Asus 1366x768.  Und hier wäre noch ein 14 Zoll mit Touchscreen und FullHD Lenovo IdeaPad Flex 2 14 schwarz, Core i3-4010U, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, GeForce 820M (59424854) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## iPol0nski (23. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mit den integrierten Chips keine guten erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn es mir wirklich vorteile bringen würde z.b einen deutlich geringeren Preis kann ich wohl auch drauf verzichten. Aber auf keinen Fall einen Amd Grafikchip. 
Zu den Modellen oben: 
Die drei Modelle oben erscheinen mir etwa gleichauf. Ich frage mich nur wiso das zweite Modell von Asus günstiger ist und zumindest laut datenblatt besser ist. Es hat im gegenstz zu dem ersten 1.9ghz takt und einen 4 zellen Akku.  
Welches von den oberen 3 würdest du denn empfehlen? Das mit touch fällt raus.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2015)

Die Asus sind an sich die gleiche Modellreihe, die es jeweils mit leichten Unterschieden gibt - siehe zB hier Test-Update Asus F555LD-XX243H Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests   da hatten die ein X555, bei dem eine Nvidia 840m drin ist, und beim F555 die 820m, und die CPUs unterschieden sich leicht.  Die beiden oben verlinkten wiederum haben BEIDE eine 820m, nur die CPUs sind unterschiedlich.

Preisunterschied: das ist da so eng kalkuliert, da kann es schon allein wegen eines besseren Einkaufspreises aus reinem Zufall zu dem Unterschied kommen.  CPUs und manche andere Bauteile sind zB in den letzten Monaten teurer geworden - vielleicht wurden die F555 trotz besserer CPU halt schon im Oktober oder so billiger bestellt, und die X555 erst im Januar mit bereits höheren Preises für manche Bauteile... 


Welches ich nehmen würde ist schwer zu sagen. Das FullHD-Display des Lenovo kostet natürlich nen Aufpreis, d.h. da müsste man vermuten, das dafür der Rest qualitativ ein wenig schwächer ist beim Lenovo. Es kann aber auch sein, dass die drei Notebooks sich alle drei nix tun, dann wäre die Frage, ob DIR FullHD wichtig ist. Ich selber hab 1378x768 und finde das absolut okay, nur manchmal, wenn ich zB ne Exceltabelle und gleichzeitig ne Website offen haben will, ist es zu wenig. Dafür sieht FullHD auf der anderen Seite teilweise wiederum ZU fein aus auf einem nur 15 Zoll Display...  

Ich seh aber grad zufällig: das Lenovo kostet bei alternate grad nur 419€ - ist wohl ein Kurzangebot, steht im Preisvergleich noch nicht mit dem Preis drin https://www.alternate.de/Lenovo/Ide...duct/1159160?campaign=Notebook/Lenovo/1159160   hört sich ziemlich gut an. Hier ist ein anderes Z50-70 Lenovo Z50-70 39.6 cm Notebook 8GB SSD schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  das ist zwar nicht genau das Modell, aber die gleiche Reihe. Das heißt, dass die Z50-70-Reihe wohl nicht verkehrt ist. Hier auch ein Test eines Z50 Test Lenovo IdeaPad Z50-70 (59427656) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## iPol0nski (24. Februar 2015)

Die Variante mit dem i3 und der 840m sieht ganz gut aus.

Mich würde noch interessieren wie das mit dem Nvidia Grafikkarten bei Laptops ist. Bei den Desktopkarten ist das ja nicht so schwer aber bei den Laptopkarten blick ich da nicht durch? Was ist zum Beispiel besser eine 750m oder eine 840 bzw was  ist der Unterschied?
Und danke für die Hilfe, ich muss mich quasi nur noch zwischen dem Asus und den Lenovos entscheiden....dazu werde ich glaube ich mal im Mediamarkt vorbei schauen, ich  miene da letztens beide Modelle gesehen zu haben! Wenn ich es vor mir hab kann ich mich meistens besser entscheiden .


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2015)

also, eines mit ner 840m wirst Du dann aber nicht mehr für nur 450€ bekommen ^^    und wozu ne 840m statt 820m, wenn du nicht spielst? ^^


Wegen der Karten/Chips: die erste Ziffer ist die Generation, die zweite die "Klasse" innerhalb der Generation. Und meistens ist UNGEFÄHR die neue Klasse der neuen Generation so stark wie die nächsthöhere der alten Generation. Eine 840m ist also UNGEFÄHR so stark wie eine 750m, und eine 860m wie eine 770m usw. - aber nur grob. Hier zB wäre die 820m NVIDIA GeForce 820M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  und rechts ist ne Liste mit allen gängigen Chips, auch ältere. 

Eine 840m ist aber wiederum schon ein Stück schlechter als eine Desktop 840 GT. Denn die zweite Ziffer für die Klasse gilt halt nur in Relation zur Generation UND bezogen auf Notebookchips. Ne GTX 760 für den PC ist zB merkbar schneller als eine Notebook-760m


----------



## iPol0nski (24. Februar 2015)

Naja ich würde mir halt gerne die möglichkeit offen halten auch mal zu zocken!  
Naja jetzt hab ich ein paar modelle zur auswahl   also nochmal danke für die tipps ;D


----------



## iPol0nski (25. Februar 2015)

Das Modell hier ist ja sogar mit einer 840m ausgestattet und dazu noch unter 400€! Leider fehlt Win 8 aber das kann man ja auch so kaufen und die Installation sollte kein Problem sein. 

Mir ist allerdings noch eine Frage in den  Sinn gekommen:
Ich habe noch eine 250Gb SSD die quasi neu ist und würde die dann gerne einbauen. Die Frage ist was passiert dann mit der Garantie?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2015)

Die Garantie sollte davon nicht beeinflusst werden, außer du hast Probleme, die durch den Einbau entstehen. Oder Probleme, die nicht auftreten, wenn du die orginale Platte einbaust. Aber ansonsten geben die Hersteller ja sogar oft Anleitungen dazu, wie man den Schacht öffnet und das LW wechselt. 

Bzw. es KANN je nach genauen Garantie-Bedingungen des HERSTELLERS, dass DESSEN Garantie vlt eingeschränkt ist, wenn man ein Siegel bricht - aber die GEWÄHRLEISTUNG gegenüber dem Händler hast du so oder so, außer du machst was wegen nicht-fachmännischem Eingriff kaputt.


----------

